# Showing Question



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wendi said:


> A friend of mine has a female that they would like to breed, no reason other than "she is such a sweet dog" I know, I know. Her father is supposedly a Champion Dock Diver (?) and they get reports of his winnings (?). Does AKC really notify offspring of their parents winnings? This is an honest question. The breeder can't notify them because when I asked who the breeder was they only had the name from the papers and no contact info. I did a search and found nothing on the web.


Dock diving isn't an AKC title. I think the UKC does stuff like that and there's a separate organization too....  



> Okay, rambling again. There is a specialty in their city and I thought about asking them if they want to go. But I am confused about it....
> 
> If it is a specialty and it says the Date is 8/8 and show time is 8AM to 7PM does that mean that the Goldens will show ALL day? Along with an all breed obedience and rally event.


 If you check the judging program (if one is released through that super - and if they do, they probably won't release it until 1-2 weeks before the show if like the super around here) - it should give the aprox time the goldens are going to show. Basically the rule is there is a time you are given and depending on how fast the judge is moving, you might be going in the ring at that time or after. 

The funny thing about conformation shows is you groom for an hour or two.... but the actual golden class is in and out of the ring in 20-30 minutes. So nope - not an all day thing.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I will keep checking, thank you. I know at the all breed shows it has always shown a time and ring and that made it easier.

Unfortunately this show is an hour away from me so I kinda need a time frame...


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

It is from my understanding that a 'Specialty' show like the one you put a link for is all for that one breed. So golden's do show all day. The last Specialty show that I've been too had it that way too. They were broke up into more classes and also obedience and rally were going on too -all golden retrievers. I'm new at handling as well but I have been to a specialty show in my area and that's how it was ran.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Roushbabe said:


> It is from my understanding that a 'Specialty' show like the one you put a link for is all for that one breed. So golden's do show all day. The last Specialty show that I've been too had it that way too. They were broke up into more classes and also obedience and rally were going on too -all golden retrievers. I'm new at handling as well but I have been to a specialty show in my area and that's how it was ran.


There are more entries and possibly more classes - but the classes start at certain times. Like for example, the last golden specialty we did - I had a start time of 1PM. So I did not plan on getting there before 11:30/Noon to set up. And I left shortly after we were done. 

As I remember - this was a double specialty. They had two separate shows the same day. The morning show started at 9 or so, and was done by noon. 

Other clubs may run things differently, but there's always start times that are definite. So based on what you may want to see (like if you want to see the best of breed part with all champions in the ring) - you may want to double check your times.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> It is from my understanding that a 'Specialty' show like the one you put a link for is all for that one breed. So golden's do show all day. The last Specialty show that I've been too had it that way too. They were broke up into more classes and also obedience and rally were going on too -all golden retrievers. I'm new at handling as well but I have been to a specialty show in my area and that's how it was ran.


Thank you... Looking at the prize list it seems like a lot of classes, more than usual cluster show. But once again, I don't know. I guess not all the classes could have entries?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Wendi said:


> Thank you... Looking at the prize list it seems like a lot of classes, more than usual cluster show. But once again, I don't know. I guess not all the classes could have entries?


Technically that's possible but I would not think that it would be likely. There is usually at least on dog per class.


----------

